# Do you spay or nueter your dog?



## flametank952 (Aug 13, 2009)

I sure wont nueter my puppy, it just seems cruel and inhumane. How would you like it if someone cut off your testicles... you wouldnt like that now would you?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Troll?


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

If getting it done would decrease all the risks unaltered animals have to face...I'd do it in a second. A lot of cancers and infections dogs or cats get in their uteris/testicles can be prevented by spaying or neutering them before their first heat cycle, or even after if necessary. They don't know what exactly happened to them, and they won't be depressed about it. It's nothing they will miss, they are not like humans in that sense. And if it makes them healthier in the long run, and decreases the over-population, I'd say it's well worth it!!! If I were an animal, I'd hope to end up in the hands of someone who would get it done. To each his own, though. If that's how you feel, it's how you feel. I'd strongly recommend looking into all the positive things that come from altering your pet, so you can really get a scientific idea of what is best for them. I learned the hard way...($2500 in hospitalization bills for my cat who had to get her whole uteris taken out, because I didn't get her spayed and it became infected. I used the money I'd been saving for a horse, and my graduation money to pay for it (I was only 17). Then after I got involved with animal rescue, having to see all those wonderful babies get euthanized because there aren't enough homes for all of them, well, that sealed the deal. I'll never leave an animal unaltered again.)
It is not cruel AT ALL...we love our animals, and it's one of the best things we can do for them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqTroll?


Or someone from a different coutry where they have very different cultural values surrounding spaying and neutering.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If it was just being anti spay/neuter, that would have been my conclusion too. It was the comparison to neutering a human that seemed a bit trollish.

I mean, I love my dogs as members of my family, but I don't treat them the same way I would treat a human. We don't walk around naked wearing a collar, nor do we eat dog food, nor would I ever crate myself (although I have considered it for kids! LOL). Dogs aren't people - thank goodness! 

Seems like a post deliberately designed to wind people up rather than a sincere attempt to get or share information.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqSeems like a post deliberately designed to wind people up rather than a sincere attempt to get or share information.


That is EXACTLY what I was thinking.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

My male is now 18months old, and hasn't been neutered yet, but, he will be after he's 24 months old. I'm just waiting for him to finish the majority of his growth and development. However, the timeline may be moved up if he begins showing any, shall we say, undesirable, behaviours.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Toto, I don't think we are in Kansas anymore...

Locking. If a serious discussion is desired, please do so. 

Thank you. 

Jean
Admin


----------

